# Roger Mortvedt White Racers



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Does anyone have Roger Mortvedt White Racers (White Homers) and how are they? I just ordered 10!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Who did you order from and at what cost.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Pigeon Peddler, $145.90! Eight young (un-flown) and a pair of breeders! Be here next week!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

That seam very fair how much do they get for shipping.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> That seam very fair how much do they get for shipping.


Thats the total price.........


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I just want to know who has this family of whites and how do you like them. Anything I can learn about this family would be nice to hear about!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

rackerman said:


> Does anyone have Roger Mortvedt White Racers (White Homers) and how are they? I just ordered 10!


* Hi RACKERMAN,Did you check with ROGER MORTVEDT, he lives about 90 miles from my place I know him well. He has done well with his whites and his colored birds.Look in the classifieds in the RACING PIGEON DIEGEST* .GEORGE


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

rackerman said:


> Pigeon Peddler, $145.90! Eight young (un-flown) and a pair of breeders! Be here next week!


So total of 10 birds for 150 including shipping that's a really good deal... U should of mixed them up with delbars then who ever fits your handling is the one you keep..


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

george simon said:


> * Hi RACKERMAN,Did you check with ROGER MORTVEDT, he lives about 90 miles from my place I know him well. He has done well with his whites and his colored birds.Look in the classifieds in the RACING PIGEON DIEGEST* .GEORGE


Thanks George, good to know!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

rackerman said:


> Thanks George, good to know!


Half of my current blood in my whites family is down from Roger, through Ken Weyer. I did purchase a few birds directly from Roger a few years back but those where colored birds. I also invited him to participate in our White Dove Release Classic, and it looks as if he may send over a couple! So, this will be a very exciting race.....

www.timberlofts.net


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Timber said:


> Half of my current blood in my whites family is down from Roger, through Ken Weyer. I did purchase a few birds directly from Roger a few years back but those where colored birds. I also invited him to participate in our White Dove Release Classic, and it looks as if he may send over a couple! So, this will be a very exciting race.....
> 
> www.timberlofts.net


How do your whites do?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

rackerman said:


> How do your whites do?


Ive got them in the clock if thats what your asking. Although Im still trying to grasp a diploma with them.  I have had them out to 312 miles, but usually by the next day. Its a work in progress...


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Timber said:


> Ive got them in the clock if thats what your asking. Although Im still trying to grasp a diploma with them.  I have had them out to 312 miles, but usually by the next day. Its a work in progress...


I believe if you put a known good grizzle hen over a white cock. You would get about 1/3 whites And then grizzle ect. And putting that back over your whites You would see much improvements. sure you can get known delbars, ect But racing grizzles are more common to find And make an easy cross color to white improving homing time and race Quality. Just a thought


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Timber said:


> Ive got them in the clock if thats what your asking. Although Im still trying to grasp a diploma with them.  I have had them out to 312 miles, but usually by the next day. Its a work in progress...


Thats good to hear, you had them out 312 miles.............


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

re lee said:


> I believe if you put a known good grizzle hen over a white cock. You would get about 1/3 whites And then grizzle ect. And putting that back over your whites You would see much improvements. sure you can get known delbars, ect But racing grizzles are more common to find And make an easy cross color to white improving homing time and race Quality. Just a thought


I have done that last year but I got WGRZ from them. I still have 1 left out of 3 produced in 2010. We shall see how they do this year.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Timber said:


> I have done that last year but I got WGRZ from them. I still have 1 left out of 3 produced in 2010. We shall see how they do this year.


What is WGRZ?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

rackerman said:


> What is WGRZ?


White Grizzle.....


----------

